# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje na javnome mjestu?mm okreče očima,kako me nije sram

## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

imam jedan problem ubiti ne ja nego mm sa mojim dojenjem na javnome mjestu...da kako me nije sram da kao neka ciganka vadim cicu i hranim djete..a ja poludim na to jer njemu je jako neugodno da nikada to nije vidio..ja stvarno ne vidim ništa loše u tome,pa beba mora papati ..pokušavam mu objasniti da nema ništa ružnog u tome ali eto on tvrdoglav ko mazga..kako vi drage moje ,dali vaši muževi imaju slično mišljenje o tome ili je samo moj takav.??..  :Sad:

----------


## cekana

Uh, sigurno ti nije ugodno kad TM preokreće očima. Pokušaj s njim razgovarati o tome, kako se TI zbog toga osjećaš i da ti to ni malo ne pomaže, da ti je potrebna njegova podrška... i da si ponosna što tvoja bebica pije tvoje mlijeko   :Heart:

----------


## k2007

evo ja imam jednog sličnog doma   :Rolling Eyes:  

vani ne dojim jer _meni_ to ne odgovara, ali zato je jučer do nas došao jedan njegov prijatelj (ustvari, s vremenom već zajednički prijatelj) i ja sam namjeravala podojiti gladno dijete u istoj prostoriji ali par metara od njih, čak ne direktno na vidiku (ni njemu, ni prijatelju). osim toga, imala sam dekoltiranu majicu, dam se kladit da ovaj ne bi ni primijetio. no MM se spremno ustao, došao do mene i onako potiho kroz zube 'jesi normalna? pa odi u spavaću sobu...nećeš valjda pred njim??'

otišla sam u drugu sobu sa zaključkom da MM još uvijek suviše svojata moje grudi.

----------


## Layla

Mene je upravo MM i ohrabrio da dojim vani, da se ne ograničavam. 
Lina, prvo razgovarajte, ako ne pomaže, ako TM ne sluša, ne odustaj, ipak je važnija činjenica da ti dojiš nego ona da je on tvrdoglav kao mazga.
Koliko je stara bebica? Treba proći neko vrijeme da se naviknete na novonastalu situaciju. Ni meni nisu počeci bili baš ugodni, ali sve je tako brzo prošlo i sad sve funkcionira.
Postoje diskretni načini dojenja pri kojima se ništa ne vidi, a opet ste i ti i bebica zadovoljne i site :D 

Sretno!

----------


## MGrubi

MM se privikao, čak se i postavi onako malo zaštitnički    :Wink:   (da mu ih tko ne ukrade)

ma ja ti mislim da su za njega to "njegove žene sise" i nema ih tko gledati ili će mu nos razbiti   :Wink:  
šta ćeš muški, triba ih kadkad i razumiti
samo ti doji i dalje, nemoj se objašnjavati, priviknuti će se

100% ti ne bi se složio da se kupaš u toplesu    :Wink:

----------


## bucka

> Mene je upravo MM i ohrabrio da dojim vani, da se ne ograničavam.


ovako

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

ma on misli da svi bulje u nas i da nije isto vidjeti nečiji dekolte i kad je cijela cica vani skupa sa bradavicama to je uf...beba ima dva mjeseca i meni stvarno  nije neugodno , a i nije me briga dali nekome smeta ili ne?? a to sa toplesom imali smo situaciju prošle godine na bundeku ja i njegovi prijatelji i ja se skinem u toples a on jesi luda oblači se ..a ja ljepo legla i nefermam ga ni pet posto ..sunčala sam se u toplesu prije njega a bome ću i sada..ma ja mu se samo smijem..rtekla sam mu da ću doma na kavu pozvati cure iz roda sa bebama i sve ćemo izvaditi cice i dojit pa nek se privikne  :Laughing:  ,,,ha ha ..samo se smije i veli ma nebi to napravila..

----------


## MGrubi

kad dojim vani, meni je lakše ako podignem majicu (nego da vadim sisu preko dekoltea), i onda se sisa ne vidi, a bradavicu uvijek mogu zakloniti rukom 
pokušaj tako , neka se prvo privikne na samo dojenje vani , onda ćeš ostalo lakše   :Wink:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

ja s njim o tome nemrem razgovarati ..on se drži svojeg ko pijan plota ,a uopče nema nikakve argumente zašto ne dojiti na javnom mjestu osim "pa nisi ciganka" znate kaj??ja DOJIM gdje ja hoču,a on nek se pomiri s tim...ma tako je sladak sa onim pa,pa,pa nebuš valjda sada, tu ..pred svima..a, ja cica van,a ubiti niš se ne vidi i hranim bebicu.

----------


## Layla

Podrška je važna u svakom slučaju. Ako si se ti mogla naviknuti na dojenje ( a to vam je najvažnije), naviknut će se i TM.

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

nadam se...hvala curke baš ste  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

> kad dojim vani, meni je lakše ako podignem majicu (nego da vadim sisu preko dekoltea), i onda se sisa ne vidi, a bradavicu uvijek mogu zakloniti rukom 
> pokušaj tako , neka se prvo privikne na samo dojenje vani , onda ćeš ostalo lakše


upravo tako! 

razgovaraj s njime i objasni mu sta znaci bebi dojenje. 
reci mu neka se proseta kraj tebe dok dojis i neka "baci pogled" i vidi koliko zapravo ne vidi.
za pocetak izaberite klupicu u parku gdje nema ljudi, pa polako....nadam se da ces uskoro dojiti na sred trga a TM ce ponosno stajati kraj tebe s osmijehom "da, ovo je moja zena"
 :Love:

----------


## mirje

Moj je takav bio u početku, dakle prije gotovo 4 godine, ali danas, kada i treće doji, gori je od mene (a ja doslovno dojim gdje beba zatraži). Primjerice, u nedjelju izlazimo s mise iz crkve, Mateica je već gladna a do doma 20 min; MM hladnokrvno: pa tu ti je klupica ispred crkve, što čekaš, nahrani je ...  :Wink:  Inače, kad idemo negdje gdje pretpostavljam da ću dojiti vani, najradije ponesem neku vestu na kopčanje pa se stvarno niš ne vidi. Bude se on navikao, kao što napisaše već cure iznad; samo ono lijepo, nježno, ženski objašnjavaj i brani svoju odluku   :Kiss:

----------


## kajsa

i meni je ugodnije dojiti ga kod kuće.
ali, dojim ga svugdje. MM me podržava. sad nam je to najnormalnija stvar
ne znam kako bih drugačije, bila bih ograničena da se šetam oko zgrade prvih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Tara

mom muzu ne smeta, ali niti ja ne vadim cijelu cicu nego sam se ispraksirala da to tak diskretno obavim pa se, zapravo, apsolutno nista ne vidi. evo, neki dan sam bila na kavi s par ljudi i dvoje (svi smo sjedili za istim stolom) je mislilo da uspavljujem malca a ne da dojim.

----------


## mama courage

ucini to diskretnije nego sto bi mozda, cisto za ljubav muza. al ucini. jer dijete kad je gladno treba jesti. 

sjecam se kad sam prvi put upoznala svog supruga sa mojom prijateljicom, a ona dojila malog i pljus izbacila sisetinu (bila je ogromna), sve se vidjelo i bradavica i sve (tek onda uzela malog) i podojila ga dok je veselo trkeljala s mojim suprugom (nije prestala pricati, nije ni pogledala malca). sad, ako se prica o tom cinu dojenja kao nesto intimnom izmedju majke i djeteta, onda mi se u tom konkretnom slucaju to nije bas tako cinilo, nego vise onako mehanicki. 

nakon prvog soka, mm se smijuljio i ja s njim. rekoh mu kasnije da ce imati traumcice od ovog prizora cijeli zivot   :Laughing:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

njemu bi bilo lakše da vidi i druge mame da doje..ali nikako da vidimo koju..pa ispada da samo ja to radim...ajde mame toliko se hvalite ,a nema vas nigdje...svi van, :D

----------


## Ana :-)

> čak se i postavi onako malo zaštitnički  (da mu ih tko ne ukrade)


Tako je i kod nas (čak je rekao par puta da bi trebao naplaćivati to što mi svi gledaju cice  :Grin:  )...makar se ja uvijek posjednem na neku klupicu ili odem u auto....ovisi šta mi je bliže

----------


## Roza

MM nije smetalo dojenje na javnim mjestima niti pred prijateljima (dojila sam 2 godine). Osim jednom - kad je došao jedan naš zajednički prijatelj koji je toliko buljio u moju cicu i davao razne dvosmislene komentare, a sam ja sama otišla u sobu. Nakon što je taj frend otišao, MM je poludio, ne na mene, već na frenda - "pas mater njemu, kaj nije skužio da cice služe da dojenje, a ne za rajcanje uspaljenih frajera". Iz usta MM-a koji je u početku bio malo konzervativno orijetiran prema ideji produženog dojenja, to je bilo uhhhhh - lijepo za čuti!

----------


## may

netko je to lijepo usporedio sa hranom i pićem kojeg odrasli jedu na javnim mjestima.
Probaj mu povući paralelu...da recimo njemu netko ne da pojesti burek i opiti sok negdje vani kada je gladan...

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

MM je poludio, ne na mene, već na frenda - "pas mater njemu, kaj nije skužio da cice služe da dojenje, a ne za rajcanje uspaljenih frajera".  


> ima pravo..cice su prvenstveno stvorene za dojenje ..a sad čemu još služe je definitivno na drugome mjestu.

----------


## ljiljan@

Moj je zbilja super. Prošlu subotu bili smo izvan kuće od 10 ujutro do 6 popodne. Ivan je u to vrijeme 4 puta dojio. MM je bio sretan "što nosim mljekaru sa sobom jer bi inače morala po svakavim birtijama tražiti toplu vodu i mućkati one praške". Ali, ja sam pritom dosta diskretna - parkirani auto, klupica u parku i sl.

----------


## Inka

meni puno znači njegova podrška. jednom smo bile same vani na kavi, a ona se nije mogla ničime umiriti. ništa mi nije pomoglo kao njegov sms podrške u tom trenutku  :Heart:

----------


## TeinaMama

Ne znam kak se uopće može funkcionirati s malom bebom bez dojenja vani. Onda uopće nikud ni ne možeš otići kad je bebica svaki čas gladna. Ja sam uvijek dojila kad je beba bila gladna i vani i u gostima i doma u istoj prostoriji kad su nam došli gosti. Moram priznati da mi je blo malo bed u početku dojiti pred prijateljima MM jer su oni sve bez djece, čak i bez cure pa znam da im je to neobično. Ali i prek toga sam nekak prešla. Budući da nisu prestali dolaziti znači da im se nije gadilo ili da nisu mislili da sam neka čudakinja.

Jučer smo baš bili u svatovima i bila je jedna bebica od mjesec dana koja je stalno sisala. Definitivno su mama i beba bili zapaženi, ali svi su komentirali kak je bebica slatka i kak ju je lijepo vidjeti kak papa i nitko nije komentirao mamine sise. A dojila je za stolom s ostalim gostima. I meni je to super. Zašto bi sad ona prosjedila pola vremena negdje u drugoj sobi zbog toga što beba papa.

----------


## zmaj

ajme...jesam za razgovor i objašnjavanje...al, mislim da bi prvo prekipila a mi MM prigovara dojenje vanka il u kući kad je netko ...  :Grin:  
naravno, kad bi se smirila ond bi krenula objašnjavat.... moj je ustavri OK... i njega zaboli..... glavno da je beban dobro.... naravno, ni on ko i ja ne bi da sad baš po minute držim sisu vani, pa onda uzimam klinca.... on mi pomogne da se skjestimo i to je tol.... zna prebacit tetru prek nas ak mi paše i adio....
jednom, moj tata, MM, klinjo, ja...druga država, kafić...mali oće... ja lipo iza tatinih leđa i ajmo... iako nismo bili vele zaklonjeni... inače me je bilo frka kak ped tatom...al sam mu onda rekla znaš i sam kak je i kak ide...i gotovo... svi sretni

----------


## apricot

> nije isto vidjeti nečiji dekolte i kad je cijela cica vani skupa sa bradavicama


istina, najčešće je puno gore vidjeti dekolte.
jerbo, ako beba doji, od njezine glave se ne vidi ni prsni koš, cica još manje... a bradavica... samo ako je onaj koji gleda Superman i vidi kroz sve materijale, osim olova.
Čokolina, ne daj se zbuniti   :Love:  , a ako muž stvarno ima primjedbe, demonstriraj mu kod kuće kako je cica u "dojećem stavu" potpuno nevidljiva: najčešće izgleda kao da je mama privila uspavanu bebu na grudi.
obučene grudi!

 :Heart:

----------


## klara

Moji i muž i tata su sasvim ok s dojenjem u javnosti. Doduše nastojim biti diskretna - danas smo bili na kavi s tatinim frendovima (ljudi od 70-tak godina) i pred njima ipak nisam htjela dojiti, otišla sam u prazan dio kafića. Ali inače imam dojam da se oni manje srame nego ja.
Usput, neki dan je došao muž doma i kaže da je u šoping centru vidio ženu kako doji i da ga je podsjetila na mene  8) 

LiNa ČoKoLiNa nadam se da će se tvoj muž uskoro naviknuti i da će mu prestati biti neugodno.

----------


## Storma

meni je za odvalit kad se ekipa naviri, ono, "joj andelcic, jel spava", i onda ups  :Embarassed:  pa ona papa :vrisssssst:
mada nakon toga obicno ide "samo ti papaj" 
i bolje im je   :Razz:

----------


## mama courage

> demonstriraj mu kod kuće kako je cica u "dojećem stavu" potpuno nevidljiva: najčešće izgleda kao da je mama privila uspavanu bebu na grudi.


tovcno tako.

----------


## kraljica85

možemo u parku, na klupici, u jarku... NEMA VEZE!

----------


## Layla

> meni je za odvalit kad se ekipa naviri, ono, "joj andelcic, jel spava", i onda ups  pa ona papa :vrisssssst:
> mada nakon toga obicno ide "samo ti papaj" 
> i bolje im je


  :Laughing:  isto mi se često dogodi..

----------


## Mamita

sljedeći put kad bude jeo ili pio bilo šta u javnosti pitaj ga kako ga nije stid
nek ode negdje na wc pa nek jede sendvič

oprosti na grubosti
ali nemam razumjevanja za njega

----------


## ira.iray

Moram priznati, da sa dojenjem na javnom mjestu, nisam nikad imala problema. Moja Lana(uskoro 28mj) zna još kad idemo u grad, kad si želi malo odmoriti, ili papati sama podigne majcu,uzme koliko treba i to je to.Jednom je nekako visoko podigla majcu bile smo u kafiću sa prijateljicom i njenim malenim, da se konobar skoro spotaknul i opal   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , jer nije gledal, kam je trebao, neg u nas. Ali meni to smješno   :Laughing:  ,dok je Lanči samo pogledala, i nastavila dalje.,cikati, a kada je prišao do stola i pitao:hoćemo još jednu šalicu mlijeka, Lana mu je rekla kavu molim   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .Mi smo odvalile od smjeha, dok je on zbunjeno stajao i gledao, na kraju je otišao, i vratio se sa kavom  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . SORIY MALO SAM SKRENULA SA TEME..a DA što se tiče MM on me apsolutno podržava u tome, i kad bi se dogodilo da mi netko nešto kaže, čuo bi ga. Prema tome, samo naprijed, a sa  SM probaj nekako razgovarati i objasniti mu..ili neka pročita odgovore ovdje.   :Grin:

----------


## Candy

Moj mužić je prvi put reagirao kao pravi neandertalac. Moja žena-moje sise. Dijete mi je ostalo gladno jer ja od šoka nisam znala šta bi. Nakon toga je shvatio da su to Nikine sise i da ima pravo na njih kad god i koliko god želi.  Dojim bilo gdje, u kafiću, na plaži, na klupici, u autu, a meni osobno najteže je bilo dojiti pred mojim tatom, koji mi je rekao da je dojenje prirodno i da se nikad ne sramim podojiti svoje dijete.   :Heart:  
Uglavnom, dojim diskretno, i pelenom pokrijem Niki glavicu jer smo sad ušli u fazu da previše zvjera okolo. Držim ti fige, moj adut je bio-pa ne želiš valjda izgladnjivati sina? Koji će tata reći da?   :Wink:

----------


## Riana

samo polako i strpljivo, vjerojatno mu treba vremena i da se on navikne na to.

MM uvijek rađe želi da malu nahranim, pa da se i ona smiri ili zaspi nego da cendra i bude nervozna...
ne smeta mu što je to praktički svugdje...

----------


## MGrubi

> što nosim mljekaru sa sobom.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

Čokolina - probaj si nabaviti majice za dojenje - one imaju takav strateški dobro smješten prorez da se ne vidi ni gol trbuh ni dekolte.

----------


## melibeli

> Moram priznati, da sa dojenjem na javnom mjestu, nisam nikad imala problema. Moja Lana(uskoro 28mj) zna još kad idemo u grad, kad si želi malo odmoriti, ili papati sama podigne majcu,uzme koliko treba i to je to.Jednom je nekako visoko podigla majcu bile smo u kafiću sa prijateljicom i njenim malenim, da se konobar skoro spotaknul i opal    , jer nije gledal, kam je trebao, neg u nas. Ali meni to smješno   ,dok je Lanči samo pogledala, i nastavila dalje.,cikati, a kada je prišao do stola i pitao:hoćemo još jednu šalicu mlijeka, Lana mu je rekla kavu molim    .Mi smo odvalile od smjeha, dok je on zbunjeno stajao i gledao, na kraju je otišao, i vratio se sa kavom   . SORIY MALO SAM SKRENULA SA TEME..a DA što se tiče MM on me apsolutno podržava u tome, i kad bi se dogodilo da mi netko nešto kaže, čuo bi ga. Prema tome, samo naprijed, a sa  SM probaj nekako razgovarati i objasniti mu..ili neka pročita odgovore ovdje.


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana.m

MM-u je to sasvim normalno i čak kad sam se u početku ja dvoumila bili mu dala ili ne on je bio taj koji je reko da kaj glumim da dam djetetu jesti   :Grin:  . I tako ti je to nama normalno, doduše više ne dojimo, ali uskoro stiže nova beba i sve ispočetka  :D .

----------


## Inka

LiNa, ima li kakvih pomaka na bolje?

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

> LiNa, ima li kakvih pomaka na bolje?


 mislim da je odustao od toga da me više neće čudno gledati niti okretati očima jer nemre protiv mene imam previše razloga zašto dojiti na javnome mjestu ,a on nema ni jedan ozbiljan zašto ne dojiti.. a tako ti mi imamo različita mišljenja al smo si svejedno najbolji ..pa više o tome ne raspravljamo..

----------


## Aljaska

I mi često sikimo u javnosti (na klupi u parku, igralištu, u kafiću vani ili unutra, u autu na parkiralištu... uglavnom gdje god se zateknemo kad mali sisavac ogladni), ali niti se razbacujemo naokolo sisama, niti se posebno skrivamo. Nađemo neku zlatnu sredinu. Mislim, ako je nekom neugodno, ne mora gledati. U slučaju nazočnosti muških gostiju, baš eto odemo u drugu sobu mi ili oni. 
Ma kad sam bila cura, priznam bilo mi je čudno to dojenje u javnosti. I sama sam mislila: kak joj nije neugodno. Danas je moj mentalni sklop malo puno drugačiji   :Smile:  . Sve u svemu jako mi je drago što je dojenje danas IN  :D

----------


## drndalica

...proći će ga, vidjet ćeš. Neke stavri su stvar navike odn. nenavike. Previše često se vidi boca u ustima a cica prerijetko. Ljudi nisu jednostavno navikli na taj prizor. Svi moji ukućani su vremenom otupili, ne pridodaje se neka posebna pažnja niti izdajalici, niti cici... Ako budeš uporna dočekati ćeš i akrobatsko dojenje - što li će tek reći na to   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Olivija

:Laughing:   Imaš pravo: moji svi otkidaju kada vide Gaba kako vrtiguzi!

----------


## Serpentina

Daj mu vremena ali ustraj u svojoj odluci. Mi dojimo vani, no na skrivenom mjestu, park, plaža ili auto. Bebicu se može "instalirati" bez da se flasha okolnom svijetu, no meni je ipak ugodnije nekakvu intimu zadržati, uživati bez tuđih pogleda u tom lijepom činu!! A osim toga, baš me briga što MM veli na to, to je isključivo Tiina i moja stvar.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

održi mužu predavanje iz biologije i reci mu da je rasist kad te stalno uspoređuje s cigankom (s negativnim prizvukom). ja stvarno ne kužim kaj ljudi tolko pate na cice. po toj logici bi žene trebale furat i isključivo zatvorene cipele jerbo ne bi vjerovali koliki se broj muškaraca nenormalno pali na stopala. ma u ronilačim odijelima bi trebale hodat sve.

dojim di stignem. ak je netko tolko retardiran pa mu smeta što dijete dobiva ono što mu prirodno pripada, sam nek mi baca otrovne komentare, rado ću ih saslušat i krepat od smijeha. no, još mi nitko nije došo pametovat, dosad su reakcije bile isključivo pozitivne.

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

[quote="plashljivo_pile"]održi mužu predavanje iz biologije i reci mu da je rasist kad te stalno uspoređuje s cigankom]


> ma joj neda mi se više ja se raspištoljim na njega ,a on se samo smije i kaže "Opusti se"....mislim da me zaje..ja se sva uzrujam ,a on flegma ...ja po svome i dalje ,zadnji put kad sam izvadila cicu u restaču na dolcu sam je reko daj stavi pelenu bar prek sebe..a meni smješno    zove konobara da naplati ,a konobaru bed doći zato kaj ja dojim nezna kam bi pogledao...ma meni je sad to urnebesno zabavno

----------


## stray_cat

a da ti mozda muz kao sljedece predlozi da pokrijes i kosu maramom, pa se u sljedecoj fazi obuci preduge mantile, onak do cipela da ti se slucajno ne vide noge? pa kao korak dalje pokrij i lice, i preko ociju stavi onak gustu zavjesu kak to traze talibani?

ja nemam pojma di sve nismo dojili, kolike sam kilometre prehodala sa malim na rukama dok je cicao. ja jednostavno nisam imala vremena sjesti i dojiti nego sam sto put morala stici bez obzira na to sto je mali taj tren gladan i onda smo dojili u hodu

jedini period kad smo dojili po garderobama za isprobavanje obleke je bilo kad je mali dosao u fazu da otkriva svijet oko sebe pa se vrtio ko sasav sa bradavicom u ustima, tad sam zbog njega morala ici u neki mirni kut i dojiti tamo

----------


## zmaj

evo prijavljujem javno dojenje zmaja i njenog klinca u zoo maksimir... bez skrivanja, nosajući dojili, gledali životinjice!!! ajmo, kamenovanje   :Laughing:

----------


## bimba iaia

> evo prijavljujem javno dojenje zmaja i njenog klinca u zoo maksimir... bez skrivanja, nosajući dojili, gledali životinjice!!! ajmo, kamenovanje


A da te samo špricnemo mlijekom kao iz onih pištoljčića na vodu?   :Laughing:  

Meni je svečenik u crkvi nakon krštenja rek'o" pa daj tom čovjeku jesti!"
i mi se fino nacicali.Ne u sakristiji,baš u crkvi.Pa kome je smetalo,mog'o se križat   :Grin: 

MM,ni meni nikad nije bilo bad izvadit sisu(a od onih sam što su se presvlačile u wc nakon TZK   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Olivija

Sad sam se sjetila jednog od mojih najljepših podoja: bila je izložba Van Gogha u ZGu, i baš sam ju žarko željela vidjeti. Bembo je još bio mali, pa smo ovako uživali: ja gledajući lijepe slike, a on dojeći u pouchu. Svi su nas gledali, ali bilo je samo osmijeha odobravanja  :D

----------


## zmaj

> A da te samo špricnemo mlijekom kao iz onih pištoljčića na vodu?


ha ha padala je kišica.... nema potrebe za pištoljima...mlijeka?, hvala imamo   :Grin:  .... naravno, pred kišom smo se sklonili kod "traperske kuće"




> Meni je svečenik u crkvi nakon krštenja rek'o" pa daj tom čovjeku jesti!"
> i mi se fino nacicali.Ne u sakristiji,baš u crkvi.Pa kome je smetalo,mog'o se križat  
> 
> MM,ni meni nikad nije bilo bad izvadit sisu(a od onih sam što su se presvlačile u wc nakon TZK   )


bravo za svećenika!! i za vas  :D

----------


## Linda

I mi smo jednom cikili u crkvi, točnije u Katedrali. Meni je beba na maminim prsima baš svet prizor. Pa, i Marija je dojila Isusa i to je ne jednom spominjano u pjesmama (posebno božićnim). Nije mi uopće palo na pamet da bi to ikome moglo smetati, a Bogu najmanje. 

I cicamo svugdje i uvijek kad mala ovisnica poželi. Tata nam je podrška.   :Heart:

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

Prvo i osnovno,nikad si ne bi dozvolila da mi muž određuje gdje ću dojiti.MM je bio ponosan kad sam dijete dojila u javnosti.Ne zbog toga da bi netko mislio krivo, da ja pokazujem svoje grudi već zbog djeteta.Pa ne mogu ja sputavati sebe i dijete zbog drugih.I meni je bilo prvi put neugodno ali kad je bebač primio cicu, zaboravila sam na bilo kakvu sramotu.I dan danas kad vidim mame kako doje svoju djecu na javnim mjestima bez ustručavanja, mislim da je to jednostavno prekrasno.

----------


## jošmalo

Meni je nekak neugodno dojiti negdje vani, a ne znam ni kak bi to funkcioniralo budući da Josip voli mir dok papa, čim nešto čuje, prestaje sisati i okreće se ne bi li vidio što se to tamo dešava   :Grin:  .

----------


## Angie75

Jednom je bilo smiješno kad sam na moru mislila da sam pronašla skrovito mjesto za dojenje, a tek što smo počeli, vidim da prema nama ide cijela grupa turista s vodičem, maltene su mi se očešali o noge, svi su nas skužili, ali su i skroz blagonaklono gledali na nas i smješkali se   :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

nemam bas vremena iscitaviti sve teme, a ova mi se nekak cini priblizna a vidim da vec dugo nitko nije pisao...dakle, imam bebu 4 tjedna, super cica i svi sretni...ono sto mene muci je kako u sad u grad?!...isli bi u setnje, shoping a mene je strah da ne bude gladan pa gdje da onda dojim  :Sad: ...mame molim vas napisite mi svoja iskustva, kako i gdje dojite?...ne bih se htjela izdajati i uciti ga na vlasicu kad ovako lijepo cica i svi smo sretni zadovoljni  :Klap:

----------


## eliot

Vjerojatno je u većem gradu to normalno vidjeti ženu da doji u javnosti. Meni je to isto baš sveti prizor i kad god smo s nekim tko doji G. i ja stanemo i gledamo i pričam mu kako je tako i on kao mala beba papio siku. Joj, opet me nostalgija hvata...
Nego, kod nas u selendri je još uvijek negativan stav prema dojenju općenito (uf!), a apsolutno je NEMOGUĆE dojiti u javnosti. Jednostavno svijet primitivan. Ja sam se htjela boriti protiv toga bar na plaži ali MM se užasava i toga. Upozoravao me stalno da će mi naići netko od učenika tinejdžera i snimiti me mobitelom i staviti moje sise na Youtube. Zaključila sam da je i to vrlo moguće i da bi to kod nas stvarno bio skandal i odustala.
Eto, nažalost.

----------


## Cubana

Dojis gdje je gladan  :Smile: 
Sad je lijepo vrijeme, sjednete na klupicu i nahranite se.

----------


## Cubana

Ja sam i u selendri dojila. I u crkvi. 
Tesko mi je komentirati odnos ucitelj-ucenik nakon snimke dojenja na jutjubu. Iz moje perspektive ni to ne bi bilo strasno, ali ti vjerojatno znas bolje kako bi to utjecalo na tvoj rad.

----------


## zeljana02

razmisljala sam da ponesem neku veliku gazu ili pelenu i fino ga pokrijem...mislim cak da sam to negdje i na TV vidjela, bio je prilog iz Zg i bas mi je to bilo super...jesmo grad,ali moram priznati da nikad nisam vidjela nikoga da doji... imamo prekrasne parkove s klupicama  :Smile: ...
ma tako je, bebu u parkic, nabijem suncike i boli me briga bitno da smo moja beba i ja sretni  :Zaljubljen: 
*eliot* u potpunosti te razumije, da sam u svom rodnom mjestu sigurno ne bi mogla dojiti nigdje vani

----------


## Cubana

> ali moram priznati da nikad nisam vidjela nikoga da doji...


Ni ja. Ni u Zg, ni u svom selu ni u selu gdje ljetujem. A bome ni u crkvi  :Grin:

----------


## hatatitla

mi volimo bit vani pa bi mi nedojenje vani predstavljalo ogroman problem. u parku i na nekim neprometnim mjestima najnormalnije se namjestimo i sikimo, a za kave imamo meni super stvar- prekrivac za dojenje, kao pregaca koja ide oko vrata, a odignuta je zicom pa beba im zraka a i vidimo se. sad kad je sunce super mi je i jer napravi sjenu a i malac ne zvjera okolo nego ima mir. to se da nac kod cura sivalica preko neta, samo uguglajte.
i bas mi je tuzno sto je u nekim sredinama dojenje "out". mi smo i u zg i u st dobivali smo smjeskove!

----------


## mrkvica05

ja sam klinca dojila u parku ili gdjegod, kako mu se htjelo. inače bi nastao plač i urnebes. zeljana, uzmi neku platnenu pelenu, prekriješ dijete, a jedan kraj pelene zakačiš sebi negdje na ovratniku, dijete i cicku zaštitiš od pogleda, dijete ima svoj mir, a ima i zraka, sve 5. bar sam tako ja radila. probaj prvo doma  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

Ok, nije ugodno, ali kad gledaj  na to na način da ti samo hraniš svoje dijete, a to je najjednostavniji i najprirodniji način. 
S vremenom ti postane sasvim normalno i uopče ne razmišljaš o tome.  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

> mi volimo bit vani pa bi mi nedojenje vani predstavljalo ogroman problem. u parku i na nekim neprometnim mjestima najnormalnije se namjestimo i sikimo, a za kave imamo meni super stvar- prekrivac za dojenje, kao pregaca koja ide oko vrata, a odignuta je zicom pa beba im zraka a i vidimo se. sad kad je sunce super mi je i jer napravi sjenu a i malac ne zvjera okolo nego ima mir. to se da nac kod cura sivalica preko neta, samo uguglajte.
> i bas mi je tuzno sto je u nekim sredinama dojenje "out". mi smo i u zg i u st dobivali smo smjeskove!



najljepse se zahvaljujem za informaciju  :Smile: ...nasla sam na netu i odmah narucila, stvarno odlicno izgleda pregaca...jedva cekam da idemo u grad  :Very Happy:

----------


## krumpiric

> Vjerojatno je u većem gradu to normalno vidjeti ženu da doji u javnosti. Meni je to isto baš sveti prizor i kad god smo s nekim tko doji G. i ja stanemo i gledamo i pričam mu kako je tako i on kao mala beba papio siku. Joj, opet me nostalgija hvata...
> Nego, kod nas u selendri je još uvijek negativan stav prema dojenju općenito (uf!), a apsolutno je NEMOGUĆE dojiti u javnosti. Jednostavno svijet primitivan. Ja sam se htjela boriti protiv toga bar na plaži ali MM se užasava i toga. Upozoravao me stalno da će mi naići netko od učenika tinejdžera i snimiti me mobitelom i staviti moje sise na Youtube. Zaključila sam da je i to vrlo moguće i da bi to kod nas stvarno bio skandal i odustala.
> Eto, nažalost.


mdajte, stvarno?
ja sam uredno dojila, a i još uvijek dojim, dvogodišnje dijete, u svom rodnom malom mjestu-kad god dođem.
I da, uopće me nije briga za negativan stav o koječemu-kakav bi to skandal moglo prouzročiti?
sisa se u sezoni nagledaju-puno reprezentativnijih, komentirat se nitko ne usudi, poglede ljudi odašiljaju koječega radi.
ja znam da čovjek nije sam ni otok, al je pitanje zašto nam je relevantno mišljenje nerelevantnih ljudi.

----------


## MarijaP

> mdajte, stvarno?
> ja sam uredno dojila, a i još uvijek dojim, dvogodišnje dijete, u svom rodnom malom mjestu-kad god dođem.
> I da, uopće me nije briga za negativan stav o koječemu-kakav bi to skandal moglo prouzročiti?
> sisa se u sezoni nagledaju-puno reprezentativnijih, komentirat se nitko ne usudi, poglede ljudi odašiljaju koječega radi.
> ja znam da čovjek nije sam ni otok, al je pitanje zašto nam je relevantno mišljenje nerelevantnih ljudi.


Jedno je doći u malo mjesto i dojiti, a drugo tamo ostati živjeti i da ti dijete sluša svakakve komentare kasnije....

I ja imam pokrivač za dojenje i super je stvar (iako često dojim i bez njega).

----------


## krumpiric

> Jedno je doći u malo mjesto i dojiti, a drugo tamo ostati živjeti i da ti dijete sluša svakakve komentare kasnije....
> 
> I ja imam pokrivač za dojenje i super je stvar (iako često dojim i bez njega).


hm, ja nisam baš gost u svojem rodnom mjestu u kojem sam živila 18godina i u kojem mi žive roditelji
ne znam kakve komentare, nikad nikakav komentar nisam čula..

----------


## MarijaP

Kad odem u rodni kraj, radim šta me volja, ali moje rodice to ne mogu... kažu da bi ih "selo pojelo" i ja ih razumijem....

----------


## krumpiric

Ja sam eto, uvjerena, da jednaki ljudi žive svuda po RH, pitanje je samo kome je stalo do čijeg mišljenja i zašto.

----------


## puntica

> Kad odem u rodni kraj, radim šta me volja, ali moje rodice to ne mogu... kažu da bi ih "selo pojelo" i ja ih razumijem....


to je samo do stava
vjerojatno ne bi mogle ni u većem gradu

ja sam dojila gdjegod je trebalo. i u svojoj selendri. i gledala sam kako ljudi bulje u mene i dobacuju komentare. i nije me bilo briga jer sam u tom mjestu živjela 18 godina, u kojima sam naučila da ne želim biti onakva kako svi očekuju da budem, nego baš onakva kakva jesam. a to znači da mi nije bed dojiti moje dijete ako je gladno. ida me apsolutno nije briga za tuđe komentare. osim u slučaju kad pretjeraju, onda sam vrlo opaka na jeziku

moja rodica, koja se meni tad čudila kako mogu tako nonšalantno dojiti di stignem, kad je i sama postala majka, i ona je dojila svugdje. unatoč činjenici da je to gradić u kojemu živi i unatoč tome što su se neki čudili. kažem, NEKI, jer nisu ni približno svi

----------


## annie84

Meni nikada nije bilo neugodno dojiti, ni sada kada Jan ima skoro 21 mjesec i još doji. U parku sam se čak sjela pored drveta i dojila...

----------


## flopica

meni osobno je predivno vidjeti majku kako doji svoje dijete
i uopće ne razumijem da to ikome normalnom može biti ikako drugačije.
stvarno ne vidim što to kompromitirajuće ima u prizoru žene koja hrani dijete na najprirodniji mogući način? još više me smeta kad mama "radi sela" neće dojiti dijete, ne mogu se ne zapitati kao bi se zauzela i inače za svoje dijete i li bi joj i u tim slučajevima od dobrobiti djeteta bilo preče što će neka bab reći?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koksy

Ja planiram dojit bilo kad i bilo gdje. Ali posto imam "raskos" vjerovatno necu bas vadit sisu pred svima nego se malo pokrit, cisto da moja cetvorka ne ubode nekog u oko  :Grin: 
Kad smo kod toga, neki dan ja na kavi kod susjede i dolazi doma njena 14-godisnja kcer i sva zgrozena prica o nekoj zeni koja je dojila pred svima! Fuj! Ja sam joj se samo nasmijala i rekla da joj garantiram da za 10 godina nece tako misliti  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

Ma meni je moja rodica koja ima troje djece, kad mi je došla u babinje i kad sam joj rekla da dojim, onako zgroženo rekla: samo nemoj predamnom, meni je to grozno kad vidim po ulici kad doje..... :Confused:  :Confused:  
Eto, svega ima!!

----------


## Linda

Mislim da je stvar u tome kako mi same doživljavamo dojenje. 
Dojke u kontekstu dojenja uopće ne doživljavam kao dio tijela koji se inače skriva od javnosti. Gledam na njih kao na izvor hrane, odnosno "sredstvo za smirenje", ovisno o potrebi. Ako je dijete gladno, naravno da ću ga nahraniti. Ako je tužno, boli ga i sl.. naravno da ću ga utješiti. Nema tu puno filozofije. 
I nema te crkve, selendre ili rodbine pred kojom bih ostavila dijete gladnim ili uplakanim. I baš zato niti ne doživljavam, niti primjećujem bilo kakve negativne komentare. 

Znate onu "u strahu su velike oči".. tako mi se čini da je i s ovim. Kad je nama samima neugodno, vidimo, primjećujemo i čujemo i ono čega možda niti nema ili bar ne u tolikoj mjeri.

----------


## morula

ja živim u vrapču, novo naselje RIS, gotovo isključivo mlade obitelji sa malom djecom. 90% tih mladih mama doji svoje bebače. trebate oko 9 ujutro prošetat alejom koja vodi do ludnice (prekrasan drvored kestena sa hrpom klupica u hladu), nemoguće je naći mjesto za sjest i dojit  :Smile: )) i svi doje, i nikog uopće nije briga ni za šetače, ni za zetov autobus koji tu prolazi...  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Meni je gore vidjeti kako mama s malim bebačem u kafiću, na Korzu, vadi bočicu, ulijeva vodu iz bočice Jane, mjeri mjerice adaptiranog mlijeka iz kutije, i onda mjeri mjerice čokolina isto iz vrećice i sve u istu bočicu!! A bebač ni pet mjeseci. Da sam bar imala snage nešto joj reći na to.
Koliko je ljepše kad ih doje. Zdravije i prirodnije. Lijepo sjedneš u kut u kafiću i imate mir. Mislim da se tome nitko u mom gradu ne čudi.

----------


## lore

mislim da je to samo stvar kako tebi pase..ja sam dojila 1 god 9 mj. ali nije mi bilo fora da nas gledaju..ne zato jer me sram sto dojim ili samih cica nego zato sto volim intimnost s bebom, nije mi pasalo ni da nas gleda muz, mama, svekrva i slicno..nemam pojma zasto ali eto, to mi je bio trenutak izmedju nas dvije..u principu sam dojila doma medjutim kad je beba mala ne moze se uvijek tempirati da si doma tako da kad smo bile vani malo bi se zagrnula laganom gazom i to je to, obavile bi to na miru..
isto tako me ne smeta kad bilo tko doji bez pokrivanja niti gledam na to kao na nesto cudno jer je najnormalnije i prirodno, bitno je da bebe doje sto vise..

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ja planiram dojit bilo kad i bilo gdje. Ali posto imam "raskos" vjerovatno necu bas vadit sisu pred svima nego se malo pokrit, cisto da moja cetvorka ne ubode nekog u oko 
> Kad smo kod toga, neki dan ja na kavi kod susjede i dolazi doma njena 14-godisnja kcer i sva zgrozena prica o nekoj zeni koja je dojila pred svima! Fuj! Ja sam joj se samo nasmijala i rekla da joj garantiram da za 10 godina nece tako misliti


jel tokom jutra u Pub-u?  :Grin: 
i ja sam trenutno četvorka, niš se ne pokrivam

----------


## Lucas

> Ja sam eto, uvjerena, da jednaki ljudi žive svuda po RH, pitanje je samo kome je stalo do čijeg mišljenja i zašto.


bravo...lijepo rečeno.... sa malim sam dojila UVIJEK I SVUGDJE .... i obožavala sam to...nemaš brige sa bočicama,kašicama,grijačima,glupostima....kad je dijete gladno, odmah imaš sve spremno.... mi smo dojili posvuda...i u parku, na plaži, u autobusu,tramvaju,vlaku, u velikim gradovima, u selendrama, kod susjeda, u kafiićima, u ambulanti.....
kao što su i cure napisale,nema svetijeg prizora od majke koja doji dijete....
a ovi prekrivači za dojenje su mi  :Shock:  ..... odvratno nešto! tek tada se privlači pažnja i radoznali pogledi...
pa ako se već toliko sramim svog djeteta i svoje funkcije majke/dojilje onda ću radije ostati doma i sakriti se u svoja 4 zida...i dojiti....
ak babuskare od 100 i kusur godina mogu pokazivati svoje cice po plažama pa čak i po dućanima,trgovinama na moru , il nadobudne zvjezdice i selebovi stavit cice na izvolte i pojavljivat se posvuda u bilo koje doba dana i niko ne pravi famu oko toga, čemu se sramiti nečeg tako lijepog i prirodnog kao što je dojenje?

----------


## Lucas

....i da.....i ja živim u selendri.... pa kaj?

----------


## lore

ne kuzim zasto je uopce stvar da li se cica vidi ili ne..poanta je da dijete doji..mislim da je potpuno pogresno raspravljati o tome kad netko voli intimnost a nekome je svejedno..netko ode na plazu i skine gornji dio a netko ga ne voli skidati..ima nas puno takvih koje ne volimo poglede a to nema apsolutno nikave veze s dojenjem kao takvim i apsurdno mi je reci da takvi ljudi trebaju sjediti doma i ne izici van..ili jos gore, pustiti bebu da place i trcati doma i ne podojiti je u tom trenutku kad trazi papanje..
ono sto je bitno je da se ljudima ukaze na vaznost dojenja, prije svega su tu kljucni pedijatri, osoblje rodilista i patronazne sestre koje u tim trenucima najvise uvazavamo (barem ja jesam) te da nam pomognu ukoliko dodje do problema..a ovo da li ce netko vaditi cicu ili pokriti je meni osobno sasvim nebitno

----------


## Mingola

> mom muzu ne smeta, ali niti ja ne vadim cijelu cicu nego sam se ispraksirala da to tak diskretno obavim pa se, zapravo, apsolutno nista ne vidi. evo, neki dan sam bila na kavi s par ljudi i dvoje (svi smo sjedili za istim stolom) je mislilo da uspavljujem malca a ne da dojim.


isto tako

----------


## Ginger

dojim uvijek i svugdje i uopće mi nije bed
ne pokrivam se, nije da imam neku raskoš, al majica i bebina glava su dovoljno da se ne vidi niš
veći mi je problem što malena zvrkica reagira na svaki zvuk i pokret, pa se cica često lufta bespotrebno  :Rolling Eyes: 
pobala sam staviti tetru čisto zbog njenog mira, al neda frajerica ni to
živim u manjem gradu i vidim mame kako doje, neke stave tretru ili sl., neke ne
i moram reći da ih sada vidim više nego kad sam rodila prvu curku
inače, mm me stalno zeza da vadim sisu čim izađem u javnost  :Smile:  a ja je vadim samo po potrebi, tj. prema zahtjevu malene - a to je često

i da, prije nego sam rodila, viđala sam žene kako doje i bilo mi je ok, al sam bila uvjerena da bi mene bilo previše sram za to, ono - nema šanse u javnosti
predomislila sam se onog trenutka kad sam rodila  :Smile:

----------


## Bipsić

> dojim uvijek i svugdje i uopće mi nije bed
> ne pokrivam se, nije da imam neku raskoš, al majica i bebina glava su dovoljno da se ne vidi niš
> i moram reći da ih sada vidim više nego kad sam rodila prvu curku
> 
> 
> i da, prije nego sam rodila, viđala sam žene kako doje i bilo mi je ok, al sam bila uvjerena da bi mene bilo previše sram za to, ono - nema šanse u javnosti
> predomislila sam se onog trenutka kad sam rodila


isto tako...

----------


## hatatitla

"a ovi prekrivači za dojenje su mi  :Shock:  ..... odvratno nešto! tek tada se privlači pažnja i radoznali pogledi...
pa ako se već toliko sramim svog djeteta i svoje funkcije majke/dojilje onda ću radije ostati doma i sakriti se u svoja 4 zida...i dojiti...."

Ne vidim razloga ovakvom žestokom stavu o komadu krpe koja nekome služi da dojenje vani izvede sebi i bebi zgodnije. Je li netko ovdje rekao da mu je grozno vidjeti mamu koja doji u javnosti bez pokrivanja? Nije. Svatko će dojiti kako mu najbolje paše. Meni npr., koja koristim prekrivač i već jako uspješno dojim skoro 6 mjeseci, (a bilo nas je svugdje), uopće ne smetaju niti malo ni pažnja ni radoznali pogledi i više puta sam ušla u razgovor s nepoznatim ljudima baš povodom dojenja na javnom mjestu a i potakla neke "sramežljive" da doje vani.

----------


## hatatitla

Dakle, ne znam citirati; prva dva reda gornjeg posta su ustvari citat iz posta kojeg je napisala Lucas.

----------


## Janis

I ja sam dosta puta dojila u javnosti i to najčešće pokrivena maramom za dojenje jer mi je tako više pasalo, ja sam bila opuštenija, a onda i beba. Ne vidim u čemu je problem, nismo svi isti, ja ne volim da mi ljudi gledaju gole grudi koju god funkciju one u tom trenu imale, a bome se nisam htjela ni zatvoriti u 4 zida. Meni su te marame genijalne.

----------


## Ginger

meni su te marame ok
ko voli - nek izvoli, vrlo jednostavno
meni ne treba  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam dojila mjesec dana samo,jer je nestalo.dojila bi pred mužem,mojim frendicama i pred mamom. ni u ludilu pred svekrvom,i mojom bracom. kod mame sam bila jedno popodne i mali je bia gladan.krenila sam ga dojiti.a moj brat (mislila sam da mu je neugodno) sta pokraj mene i pricaaaaa on ...,prica.baš me iznenadija.ispalo je da je meni više neugodno bilo nego njemu.  :Smile: 
mislim da nikad nisam vidila neku mamu vani da doji.ja nisam imala prilike, ali nemam ništa protiv.

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

Baš sam se nasmijala na postove  :Laughing:  Mi smo mladi, i ja sam baš mislila da kad dođu njegovi prijatelji od 19-20 god, neču moć dojit i gdje i kako ču (živimo sa svekrvom..) Ali kad se to dogodilo, L. bila gladna, on je ponosno njima rekao da se sad maknu sa kreveta jel nas dvije moramo leći i papati. oni su se malo čudili prvi put, ali reakcije su bilo ok  :Smile:  I sad kad idemo van s njima, ako L. plače, cendra, onda mi čak ti prijatelji viču "vadi sisu i daj djetetu!!"  :Laughing: 
(dok moram priznati da mojim frendicama nije svejedno što dojim vani i NJIH je sram :shock:

----------


## Mamy-Lory...

A i dojimo svugdje, kad god ona ogladni... Jedino nam je postao problem što je sad več 8. mj. i malo sisa, a malo zurnja okolo, pa se zna desit da se vidi i cijela cica... A neželi ništa preko glave. Ali md-u tone smeta, ako vidi da baš netko bulji, uputi mu "ljubazan" pogled :Laughing:

----------


## kisica

Moj maleni je dojio jako kratko, ali u tih 20tak dana naravno da se privikavao i svako malo je tražio.
Ljudi su dolazili k nama, mislim nikoga nisam zvala baš te prve dane.
Ako je plakao, dala sam mu sisu, samo što su obično k nama dolazili svi u sobu jer nemamo boravak.
Nisam baš primjetila da je nekome neugodno gledati kako mali papa, a na kraju krajeva ako im je smetalo mogli su otić u kuhinju.
Ni MM se nije bunio nikada.

----------


## koksy

Evo sad kad dojimo, dojimo cim mali trazi i gdje god trazi ali moram priznat da se ipak malo pokrijem tetrom ili necim, jednostavno mi nije ugodno ako ima muskih u drustvu. Pred zenama vadim sisu bez problema. Nisam neka sramezljiva, cak suprotno al eto, jednostavno se ne mogu osloboditi tog osjecaja nelagode.

----------


## zutaminuta

Moj je isto meni došao s primjerom Romkinje, s cigaretom dok doji.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sirius

> Moj je isto meni došao s primjerom Romkinje, s cigaretom dok doji.


Pa nabavi cigarete. Da slika bude potpuna. :D

----------


## zutaminuta

Hehe... da me znaš.  :Smile:  
Prije god i pol sam palila jednu za drugom, davila se ...

----------


## jelena.O

Žena mog kumćeta je dojila u tramvaju, rekla je da se osjećala ko romkinja, ali dete je tražilo svoje i ona je dala
Nisam jedino dojila u objektima javnog prevoza, crkva i sudova, dvugdje drugdje jesam nije tam bilo potrebe, ali su parkići,plaže ...... i ostali javni objekti bili moji

----------


## zutaminuta

Što znači "osjećati se kao Rom"?  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

To je bilo prije podosta godina, mali i,a puno prek 20, tad ae valjda samo rome vidlo da doje u javnom prometu, alu ti ne brigaj

----------


## lidać2

Ja kao "teski" podrzatelj dojenja sam pokleknula prekjucer...
Isla prvi put s bebicom i jedan od shoping centra  nakon sto se beba pocela buniti izasla sam van i vani ju nahranili i bas si razmisljala "koja sam ja g*** zbog nekih zatucanih kojima je to "fuj"gledati ja sam izasla van s bebom na vjetar...

----------


## KrisZg

Valjda to da se samo od roma ocekivala takva razina nekulture da vade sisu vani  :Wink: 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni se čini da je to osjećaj kada si slobodan biti svoj, biti prirodan, čak i kada te okolina koja je to zaboravila gleda s prezirom.

----------


## Kaae

Moram priznati da nikad nisam vodila racuna o tome gdje jesam ili nisam dojila. Gdje god je dijete bilo gladno, jelo je.

----------


## Beti3

Jučer sam na Indexu pročitala da je dosta zemalja u kojima se gole grudi u javnosti kažnjavaju globom i zatvorom. Koliko je Indexu vjerovati.
Da li to znači da je u velikom dijelu svijeta zabranjeno dojiti na javnom mjestu?
http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/u-o...ka/857344.aspx

----------


## laumi

Za Brazil sam se iznenadila (sjetite se ljepotica na karnevalu). I za Island, bome.

U javnosti mi nije bio problem dojiti, ali sam tražila neki mirniji kutak. Sramežljiva sam i pogledi su me smetali. Doduše, treća sisavica je u prvo vrijeme sisala skoro stalno pa mi se znalo desiti da hodam po Ilici i dojim jer se gospođica nije mogla strpiti tih petnaestak minuta koliko nam je trebalo od mjesta gdje smo sjedili (i gdje je cijelo vrijeme provela na meni) pa do mjesta gdje smo ostavili auto.

Jako mi je lijepo vidjeti kad netko doji u javnosti.

----------


## Lili75

Ja nema gdje nisam dojila i to onako s ponosom.

uvijek oni topli pogledi podrske.Tako i ja kad vidim zenu koja doji dijeye nekako joj pogledom rijecima nastojim dat do znanja da radi pravu stvar.

ja sam svoju ulogu majke dojilje sjvatila kao promociju dojenja u javnosti  :Smile:

----------

